

WindyCitizen.com awarded $35,000 Chicago Community Trust news startup grant - brandnewlow
http://www.windycitizen.com/chicago/press/2009/11/05/windy-citizen-awarded-35000-grant-through-chicago-community-trust-news-incu

======
tptacek
Congrats. Thoughts about what you're going to do with the funding? I have to
imagine it's a huge credibility boost.

~~~
brandnewlow
Hiring a hacker. If anyone's interested in working with a ramen-profitable
startup making waves in the online news space, check out my profile.

------
jamesbressi
Wow, 12 recipients out of 86 requests? A 14% chance of winning? Not bad at
all.

Congrats to you WindyCitizen.

~~~
brandnewlow
Thanks. Everyone and their brother applied for this. The Chicago Community
Trust is the biggest philanthropy in Chicago.

------
brandnewlow
Coverage of the awards:

Crain's: <http://www.chicagobusiness.com/cgi-bin/news.pl?id=36050>

Chicago Tribune:
[http://newsblogs.chicagotribune.com/towerticker/2009/11/chic...](http://newsblogs.chicagotribune.com/towerticker/2009/11/chicago-
community-trust-awards-500000-to-help-emerging-sources-for-news.html)

------
kirpekar
Congrats!

Are you running Drupal, Joomla or something similar?

~~~
brandnewlow
Right now we're on a heavily customized Drupal instance. We're looking into
going Django or Rails, but in the near-term, there's much we cans till do with
the current set up.

------
billybob
Now let's build GassyPatriot.com!

~~~
brandnewlow
That was my backup idea for the domain, actually.

------
_pius
Congrats!

~~~
brandnewlow
Thank you. The Chicago Community Trust announced in August it was handing out
half a million dollars to new initiatives aimed at improving the local
conversation. The winners circle includes a mix of universities, local blogs,
and even a few big dogs like the Chicago News Cooperative, a new local news
org started by well-known Chicago journalists with deep pockets and lots of
connections.

It's great to have some no-strings funding to work with on top of our growing
ad revenue...

------
flooha
Congrats!

